# Impossible to write this script?Complex?



## walsen (Nov 25, 2012)

Simple indicate:
midi keyboard--->Cubase--->(*Script Editor*)<-->Several Kontakt instruments

Play midi keyboard bombs on at least three notes for chords at the same time, the requirements:

1，Real-time isolated the highest pitch to midi channel1; next sound to midi channel2; third tone to midi channel3; and so forth until the contrabass.
2，Midi keyboard output control information is also transmitted to each midi channel.
Over.

explain:
The Kontakt instruments is Virtual Instruments(variety of brass) be designed to just response monophonic(solo is very lifelike unprecedented),my purpose is to respond to the real-time playing of chords(such as brass big band).

Thank you for any answer!
Walsen


----------



## mk282 (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25222


----------



## walsen (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks MK!
I looked at the link you gave, it is worth earnestly study for me.unfortunately, the post pictures no longer display.

Is there any similar link?


----------



## walsen (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks MK! 
I looked at the link you gave, it is worth earnestly study for me.unfortunately, the post pictures no longer display. 

Is there any similar link?


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 26, 2012)

walsen @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> Is there any similar link?


Try the Kontakt Polyphonic legato (or divisi) script 1.1 which seems to work in the way you want - here is the download http://dummyworld.net/programs/ (link).
Regards


----------



## walsen (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Roptor4!
I've tried this script has been a full day, and did not meet my requirements.Whether my virtual instruments can not accept response for this script?may be I used KT5 not KT4...
Another message:my virtual instruments have three scripts by itself,I used one empty tab,whether they may have to contradict each other?
Thanks again!


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 28, 2012)

walsen @ Wed Nov 28 said:


> may be I used KT5 not KT4...


Hi Walsen,

I have tried it with K5 and it works as expected. As you see it is a prototype and is limited to demix the polyphony up to 3 customized midi channels.
By the way it is a Multi Scrip, so you have to place that Nkp into your multiscript folder and use it with the MS processor while the Nki instances must be set to midi channels matching the ones set in the MS UI.


----------



## walsen (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Raptor,
I know the script is no problem with KT5 now.

I'm sorry, You may not know that I was a novice in the script to use field.
Thank you pointing for me above!
would you mind to explain those initials in last post:

Nkp?
MS processor?
Nki?
MS UI?

Sorry by me again! :oops:


----------



## Raptor4 (Nov 29, 2012)

walsen @ Thu Nov 29 said:


> Nkp?
> MS processor?
> Nki?
> MS UI?


Hi,
No problem, it is my fault :D .

1. Nkp. This is the file extension for storing the scripts i.e if you save any script file in the Script Editor -> Presets -> Save Preset , then the result file be "My preset.nkp" for example.
2. MS. Here I'm talking about the Multi Script editor. If you are not familiar with this editor you can refer to the K5 user manual. You can show the Multi Script Editor by clicking the icon (which looks like an old script paper) in the Multi Rack header. This icon is placed to the left of the "AUX" button.
3. Nki. This is the file extension for storing your Kontakt instruments. Have a look at your existing instruments - for example "Accordion.nki" etc.

Regarding the Multilegato script. There is a "Multilegato.txt" in the zip pack. Read it - there are detail instructions explaining where to copy and place (install) the pictures and the script file folders.
Example:
If you are a PC user copy the Multi-Legato.nkp file (you will find it in the pack folder presets\multiscripts\MultiLegato) and paste it in - ......\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Multiscripts

If you are a MAC user copy the Multi-Legato.nkp file (you will find it in the pack folder presets\multiscripts\MultiLegato) and paste it in - ......\Users\User\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Multiscripts

Do the same procedure for the image files though they are not important.
Open Kontakt and show the Multi Script Editor. Go to Preset to the left and choose User->Multi-Legato (it must be shown there after the installation). Note, the Midi channel Knobs are zero based i.e ch.0 =ch.1 ; ch.1=ch2; ch.2=ch.3 ! This script behaves as a Polyphonic Channelizer in fact but is limited to demix up to 3 midi channels, so it has to be updated to more in case if need... 
Regards,
R4


----------



## walsen (Nov 29, 2012)

*I have successfully used this script!*

Hi Raptor,
Although I have been groping to successfully before see your above(I found that me had made a low-level error: not open at the multi-script place!) ,Especially grateful to you then answer my junior question such detailed, I respect your responsible spirit!
o-[][]-o 
Walsen


----------



## walsen (Sep 28, 2013)

*A question for this Multi Script for application*

In order to respond the chords playing with my live perform for some monophonic virtual instruments,I used the Multi Scrip in KT5,may see attached. 

My question is: 

1,This script can be correctly assigned the note to three instruments,the problem is: 
Why each instrument corresponds to its own virtual keyboard in kt5 panel belowor still falling down three keys(Even though the note aloud location is right)?Can filter out other notes before the correct note alouding?Because some other notes will interfere with the alouding note when at attack in every monophonic virtual instruments(will produce a glide by those virtual instruments ). 
Whether can edit or add another scripts to improve; or any other way? 

2,Sometimes I stop the chord playing, some notes would have been a ringing...the note seems not respond midi messages for the stop(This is not always the case). 

Thank you for any answer! It's very important for me 
Walsen


----------



## kb123 (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe try contacting Blake, the original author at dummyworld, he may be able to explain/ help you out


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 28, 2013)

walsen @ 26/11/2012 said:


> Thanks MK!
> I looked at the link you gave, it is worth earnestly study for me.unfortunately, the post pictures no longer display.
> 
> Is there any similar link?



The pictures are still there and I think my script might suit your needs better.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25222

Justin


----------



## walsen (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you! I will once again read your link, although pictures do not show ....
I hope there is a better way to help! ~o)


----------



## dormusic (Sep 29, 2013)

This is what you're looking for:
http://www.midi-plugins.de/mplug/mplug-splpol.html

scripted in cubase instead of kontakt, but very much what you're looking for.
enjoy.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 29, 2013)

walsen @ 28/9/2013 said:


> Thank you! I will once again read your link, although pictures do not show ....
> I hope there is a better way to help! ~o)



The pictures don't explain anything; they are just screens shots of the script.

J


----------



## walsen (Oct 3, 2013)

Tanks every master's reply and links for my new"A question for this Multi Script for application"above very much,Special thanks to ScoringFilm and Dormusic!

My this reply is not timely because：I have been in the test scripts(Divisi Scripts)and plug-ins linked by Dormusic(Split Poly) above by these days,
The scripts and plug-ins are able to work as expected normal,but:The situation I mentioned(the thread about the question with a picture attachment above)is still exists:
1, some notes ont stop and the keep louding notes will be random to change to another notes of last chord when I stop playing....
2, All the notes of chords are entered into each instrument channel, are not filtered out or separately single sent to each different my monophonic virtual instrument's channel.(It's no problem for normal library Kontakt's instruments for perform.)

The midi plug-ins(Split Poly)linked by Dormusic's reply above,seems the best match my request.Unfortunately!Not as shown in the picture(from http://www.midi-plugins.de/mplug/mplug-splpol.html)shown below,it is not really separate notes to the respective midi channel,I found notes though do not sound is just be masked by some requirements for every channels,Actually,each midi channel still includes all notes of the chords...This is the main reason cause my instrument is not normal response. 
For me, the note by chords should be separated to this:Before entering Kontakt,the note of the chords distribution has been completely isolated from each assigned midi channels do not interfere with each other.
Since the distribution of notes can already do, in theory, could be truly separated individual parts lonely to each midi channels...On this basis, may be add else midi plug-ins for further filter....

Maybe I was too inexperienced,Anyway I will continue to look for ways to solve the problem.


----------



## Soft_Machine (Oct 17, 2017)

walsen said:


> Tanks every master's reply and links for my new"A question for this Multi Script for application"above very much,Special thanks to ScoringFilm and Dormusic! ....



Hi walsen!

Have you found the better option for this problem ?
Thanks in advance!

kind regards


----------

